# Những Cách Này Giúp Bé Ngủ Ngon Hơn



## mombabi (28/12/18)

*Các cách để cải thiện chứng ngủ không sâu giấc ở trẻ*
Nên cho bé ngủ theo giờ quy định, tập luyện thói quen cho bé ngủ đúng giờ. Việc tập cho trẻ và khuôn khổ ăn ngủ giờ giấc ban đầu hơi khó, không phải một sớm một chiều.

Nếu cho trẻ vào khuôn khổ được rồi thì việc ăn ngủ của trẻ mẹ sẽ nhàn tênh. Tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho trẻ trước khi ngủ: Nếu đạt được cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu, bé sẽ dễ dàng bắt đầu giấc ngủ hơn.

Để làm được điều này các bậc cha mẹ nên dành thời gian cho bé để kể chuyện hay mát-xa cho trẻ, ngoài ra nếu có thể bạn hãy tắm bằng nước ấm cho trẻ trước khi đi ngủ.

Bố trí không gian phòng ngủ hợp lý: Nên giữ cho nhiệt độ trong phòng ở mức vừa phải, thoáng gió, phòng ngủ nên đặt ở chỗ tối, ít ánh sáng.

Phòng ngủ yên tĩnh, không qua ồn ào. Tất nhiên không quá phải im lặng, im lặng quá lại phản tác dụng làm trẻ dễ giật mình khi ngủ. Nếu cần có thể dùng máy noise white tiếng ồn trắng sẽ giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn, sâu giấc hơn với tiếng ồn đề đề của máy.

Tránh cho trẻ ăn quá no trước khi đi ngủ khi ăn quá no trẻ sẽ bị tức bụng, chướng bụng khó ngủ, trẻ bị tằn trọc dễ nôn trớ. Nên cho bé ăn no vừa đủ để khiến trẻ ấm bụng dễ chìm vào giấc ngủ.

Mặc quần áo thoáng mát, nhẹ nhàng phù hợp với nhiệt độ phòng. Nếu sợ bé lạnh có thể dùng thêm chiếc chăn mỏng đắp ngang người trẻ sẽ dễ ngủ hơn.
Trước giờ 5,6 giờ tối không nên cho trẻ ngủ vì như vậy sẽ khiến trẻ không muốn lên giường đi ngủ khi vào giấc ban tối. Sẽ làm trẻ khó ngủ vì đến giờ mà không thể ngủ được dễ làm trẻ hờn khóc.

*Làm Sao Để Bé Tự Ngủ*

*Trước hết bố mẹ cần phải hiểu rõ quy luật giấc ngủ của trẻ*
Khoảng hơn 8h đến 10h30 đêm, trẻ có thể ngủ rất sâu và sẽ có 2 lần thức giấc không hoàn toàn ngắn nghĩa là trẻ vẫn mơ màng, không tỉnh ngủ hẳn. Từ gần 11h đêm đến khoảng 5h sáng là những giấc ngủ không sâu, đồng thời xuất hiện những cơn mơ, xen lẫn những lần thức dậy ngắn.

Từ 5h-6h sáng, trẻ ngủ sâu trở lại. Việc trẻ thức dậy trong đêm và quấy khóc là hoàn toàn bình thường. Do đó, các mẹ không nên quá căng thẳng hay lo lắng. Vấn đề lúc này là cần “chiến thuật” để trẻ ngủ lại sau đó.

*Phương Pháp Cry-it-out Giúp Bé Ngủ Ngon Của Mẹ Tây*

Ở Pháp, những bà mẹ được mệnh danh là “người mẹ tuyệt vời nhất” vì con họ đứa nào cũng ngoan và tự lập ngay từ bé.
Chỉ cần một cái nhìn nghiêm nghị của mẹ hoặc một từ ” Non” gọn lỏn là đứa trẻ sẽ răm rắp nghe theo. Cốt lõi của việc giáo dục đó là gì? Chính là Cry-it-out.
Bố mẹ Pháp sẽ để mặc con họ tự ngủ trong cũi của nó, không lắc ru, không cho ti, không bế ẵm, đến giờ đặt vào cũi, tắt đèn và đi ra khỏi phòng.
Đứa trẻ có thể sẽ khóc lóc và gào to trong vòng 30 phút đến 2h rồi thiếp ngủ. Mọi người trong nhà đều sẽ để yên cho trẻ khóc và học cách tự ru mình ngủ.
Phương pháp này đặc biệt hiệu quả, đứa trẻ sẽ chỉ khóc 2-3 ngày và từ đó nó sẽ không bao giờ khóc khi đi ngủ nữa, kể cả khi nó thức giấc nửa đêm.
*Phương Pháp Giúp Bé  Ngủ Ngon “Easy” *
Với phương pháp này, bố mẹ sẽ tuân thủ nguyên tắc cho trẻ: Ăn – Chơi – Tự ngủ, lặp lại chu kỳ này 4 tiếng một lần và ngày 3 lần như vậy, đặc biệt áp dụng với các bé 3-5 tháng.

Theo đó, bố mẹ nên cho trẻ dậy lúc 7h và sau đó rửa mặt mũi cho tỉnh táo. 7h30 cho con ăn, 7h45 con bắt đầu nằm chơi, mẹ ngồi cạnh nói chuyện, líu lo đến 8h45 thì trẻ sẽ bắt đầu cảm thấy buồn buồn, mắt lờ đờ dấu hiệu buồn ngủ, và mẹ nên tiếp tục tiếp chuyện bé.

Mẹ nhìn đồng hồ, đến lúc thấy con thức được 1 tiếng 45 phút thì nên cho ngủ. Trẻ tầm tuổi này thường không thể thức chơi được quá 2 tiếng.

Các mẹ nên nhớ sau khi con ăn và thức chơi được khoảng 1 tiếng 45 phút thì mới đặt con xuống giường, đắp chăn, tắt điện cho tối phòng cả ngày lẫn đêm, ban đầu có thể bật nhạc, khép cửa phòng rồi ra ngoài, đảm bảo 10 phút sau quay lại là con ngủ tít rồi.


----------

